# 2013 SW BBQ - DIY Live rock workshop



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

*DIY live rock workshop  Yay!!!*

Having made my own "Aragocrete" rock for 2 different reefs, I will say that it is a lot of work, and takes a lot of patience waiting for the cement to cure and dry, etc. BUT IT IS A TON OF FUN!!!!!!!!!  and I will do it again. It's cheaper, plus I'm kinda picky about how my rockscape looks...

Date: May 11, 2013

Time: TBA

Where: Dave's (altcharacter's) house. More info on this on the BBQ's main thread.

Depending on interest, space may be limited. Please post up if you want to be involved.

*To take part in the hands-on part, you will need to bring 2 things:*
- a large plastic bin (like a Rubbermaid Roughneck tote or larger)
- equivalent of 1 bag of play sand and dump it in the bottom of your bin.

(kind like a mini portable sand box...)

I will take care of the rest of the materials. Just bring some food to made Dave happy and so I don't have to bring any food. 

*What you get:*
- I'll teach the basics of "Aragocrete" concrete mixing, moulding, and curing.
- You will go home with as much DIY live rock as you can fit in your bucket, plus the know-how to make more of your own in the future


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

*Roster:*

1. Fish_Man
2. Toofem
3. Dax


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm just going to watch, if that's okay


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> I'm just going to watch, if that's okay


Oh. Well that's gonna cost you 10 bucks...

JK LOL


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

50seven said:


> Oh. Well that's gonna cost you 10 bucks...
> 
> JK LOL


 worth way more!


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*I am stoked about this!!*

This is gonna be the funnest BBQ ever!! 

My partner (Chris) and I would LOVE to participate... We can share 1 sandbox....

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I will definately watch, but would also like to participate. How much does a whole bag of sand make? I really only want to make a couple of small pieces.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Dax said:


> I will definately watch, but would also like to participate. How much does a whole bag of sand make? I really only want to make a couple of small pieces.


The play sand is only for setting and moulding the actual rock. I will provide the reef-safe aggregate, etc...


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Sweet. Put me down for building some pieces.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

OK... I got everything ready and looking forward to seeing you folks tomorrow!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

I would like to watch also!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

BTW, just a disclaimer...but my kiddie pool is up north at a friends house so we might need to do something about that.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

dig a hole, dig a hole...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> BTW, just a disclaimer...but my kiddie pool is up north at a friends house so we might need to do something about that.


dig a hole, dig a hole...


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks so much Kevin! Will post pics as they cure! Can't wait! 

Great meeting u! Loved the demo!


----------

